# Flys to use in the lights



## CWBrown (Jun 26, 2012)

Headed down to the land cut and going to try and fish my fly rod in the lights for the first time. Any flys you all recommend and how many should I take?


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

Small and white. I like a #4or6 white clouser.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

2x

Would definitely use white/pink or white/chartreuse clousers


----------



## CWBrown (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Epoxy shrimp or gummi minnow. An as mentioned before anything white an small.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Every two years I go to Rockport and stay at a hotel that has a lighted pier. I normally fish a 6 wt. and use small Clousers with small lead eyes in white, white and silver and white and chartreuse.


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

lots of flash. I had some small ones I made with only a small amount of white deer hair and lots of chartreuse flash. Also had some with pink crystal flash. AguaMala said, white and small....


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

seadave said:


> lots of flash. I had some small ones I made with only a small amount of white deer hair and lots of chartreuse flash. Also had some with pink crystal flash. AguaMala said, white and small....


Well I could of said "small an white" but that's still an issue for some. Lol


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

seadave only uses big an black ones. " once you go black you don't go back" right seadave?


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

Heard a guy tell me about using glow-in-the-dark spoon flies, and slamming fish on the edges of lights.


----------



## Mattyvac (Jul 30, 2013)

Any of these will work great:


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Mason m said:


> seadave only uses big an black ones. " once you go black you don't go back" right seadave?


...ahh, NO.


----------

